# Devil site first box purchase ever.



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pick this up off the devil site last week. Can't wait to break into them. Got for $73, I think that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

nice price, and nice choice


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooooo... put me on the "jealous" list. If you need any help burning those just let me know. :lol:


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice price and a great choice.

Hope you enjoy them


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice score!!

As long as I've been on the devil site, I have _yet _to buy a full box.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Devil Site has it's hooks in me as well...Must...not...click....on....bookmark....

In my first two days after registering, I bought an ashtray, hygrometer, and a fiver of PDR Reserva Limitada 2010 toros and had to restrain myself from pulling the trigger on a few other items.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Good find! It's a slippery slop now. Feel the embrace of the devil site.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats on your first box! Great selection and price!


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

nice pickup! i picked up a sampler recently i really enjoyed the cameroon and maduro nubs...enjoy


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Good job! Those are one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome pickup. Love them cigars. Haven't used the site yet. Have to many other sites I buy from.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

it was a random buy, but I couldn't pass up the price. They are one of my favorites right now. I got home late from work on a friday night, looked a the site real quick, saw these, bid figuring I would get out bid and woke up saturday with the congrats email. Everyone else must have been out partying it up.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> The Devil Site has it's hooks in me as well...Must...not...click....on....bookmark....
> 
> In my first two days after registering, I bought an ashtray, hygrometer, and a fiver of PDR Reserva Limitada 2010 toros and had to restrain myself from pulling the trigger on a few other items.


you showed a lot more restraight than I did on my first day on there...lol


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great looking pickup..... haven't bought a box of Nubs off the devil site, but have picked up a cpl fivers and a nub sampler. I am sure a box purchase will be in the cards sometime in the next few months............the slope is very very slippery.


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha, excuse my noobness but what is the Devil site? Is that in relation to Cigar bid?

Either way looks like an awesome pickup! Very jealous


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

LXA1100 said:


> Haha, excuse my noobness but what is the Devil site? Is that in relation to Cigar bid?
> 
> Either way looks like an awesome pickup! Very jealous


Yes, yes it is... That site is THE DEVIL! :lol:


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Yes, yes it is... That site is THE DEVIL! :lol:


After a little more time browsing that site I can see how it earns its name haha


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice pickup. I really like the NUB line and cbid. Down the slope we go!


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

LXA1100 said:


> Haha, excuse my noobness but what is the Devil site? Is that in relation to Cigar bid?
> 
> Either way looks like an awesome pickup! Very jealous


yep its cigarbid!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Dig the Nubs man! My name is Ryan, and I am a Devil Site addict! I have yet to buy a full box, but I've bought enough fivers to have to nessesitate another humidor.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Nubs and it looks like you did well on the price. I don't trust myself enough on that site yet but stuff like this makes me want to jump into it.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Ha! Wait till you bid on 30 boxes, thinking you will only win a couple and (uh oh) you win all of them. Sad day for the wallet but great for the troop rally.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Ha! Wait till you bid on 30 boxes, thinking you will only win a couple and (uh oh) you win all of them. Sad day for the wallet but great for the troop rally.


:faint: WOWWWW!!!! At least they went to a good cause, but man I feel sorry for your wallet! I know that hurt!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice pickup Justin!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I was just looking up nubs on there while waiting for a movie to start earlier tonight nice price, nice sticks


----------



## Scottyb52 (Jun 12, 2012)

That place can get you quick you bid on a bunch of good deals thinking your get one or two then you when them all. But at least its probably for a good price. You'd buy them eventually anyway.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate you right now.  Great stick at a awesome price. Well done, Justin. One of my favorites.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Justbrew you sumbitch. I thought I would pop on here and see what's going on while I drink my coffee. Stumbled on your thread and have since spent the past 30 minutes bidding. Look what you did! :bitchslap:


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a great find and a great price! Congrats!


----------

